# 1917ish hawthorne Deluxe Flyer



## Jrayw77 (May 7, 2022)

*DOND*No center stand or kickstand. Has wooden wheels, tires are almost petrified, don't think new ones will go on it because taking the old ones off the wheels will probably destroy the wheels. Has original pedals and I do have front fender. Original seat and I do have the original leather for the saddle and the padding which looks to me to be horsehair maybe. Color is a dark green.have thought it may have been military but not sure.frame has no dents or rust but maybe a little surface rust.


----------



## Rusty72 (May 7, 2022)

I’ll start. $700


----------



## Jrayw77 (May 7, 2022)

No deal sir


----------



## SKPC (May 8, 2022)

$750


----------



## Jrayw77 (May 8, 2022)

Rusty72 said:


> I’ll start. $700






SKPC said:


> $750



Deal


----------



## Jrayw77 (May 8, 2022)

Jrayw77 said:


> Deal



SKPC Just message me whenever is convenient and we will fig out logistics, thank you


----------



## SKPC (May 8, 2022)

Will do....


----------



## SKPC (Jul 14, 2022)

Fraud Alert!   This guy disappeared after getting some of my coin.  He even sent me a pic of himself with the bike....here is it..
Oklahoma address...."Jeffery Wiggins" is supposedly his name, but maybe not either...he was really good at what he does...criminality..
My loss but watch out for him.....or this bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2022)

What a POS!


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 14, 2022)

He's actively selling stuff on facebook. He posted an Evinrude outboard sign for sale on July 9th. While I'm not friends with him on facebook, it looks like a handful of bike guys are. Maybe someone could reach out on your behalf Pete?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 14, 2022)

A good tip, that has work for me…

Training wheels and recently joined, PayPal as good and services. If that doesn’t work for them  then the deal doesn’t work for me.


I hope you get your bike or cash back.


----------



## Rusty72 (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm glad he didn't except my $700 offer !
What a P.O.S.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2022)

Hmmm....looks like he was willing to meet up locally for this other bike he listed for sale. I wonder what's going on....



Jrayw77 said:


> Can meet me somewhere around Tulsa or I can ship if necessary




Thread '1892 A.Featherstone model C men's bicycle' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1892-a-featherstone-model-c-mens-bicycle.208065/


----------



## SKPC (Jul 16, 2022)

No chance for money recovery, I wont go into it...admittedly my mistake after many conversations with him I let my guard down.   It is important others here learn from my mistake. NEVER get too excited about anything....Listen to your _intuition _very carefully, especially when they are new cabers....trust only long term members as Rust trader mentions, be as skeptical of new members as possible..  There were a few opportunities and signs for me to back out but I did not....welcome to the real world pete you dumb-A....  And thanks for the comments, spread the word..not the end of the world, that's coming anyway.🙃


----------

